# R.I.P Earl



## ryuk (Apr 23, 2010)

We lost our lill green big guy today. The last of our Senegal Chameleons, he failed to recover from surgery, but to be fair it was probably for the best in the long run. Really going to miss the little dude , he was such a character and had a beautiful temperament.


----------



## Renegade22 (May 30, 2011)

aww R.I.P EARL


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

RIP little guy, sorry to hear. hope you are okay


----------

